# التوبــــــــة  هي بئت كدة !



## الملك العقرب (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*+++ سلام المسيح معاكم +++
†
التوبــــــــة

التوبة هى رجوع لله .ليس مجرد ندامة على الخطية أو توقف الإثم ,إنما إيجابيتها رجوع إلى الأحضان الإلهية ... القديس كبريانوس 
*


----------



## REDEMPTION (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*

سلام ونعمه 

التوبة هى إحساس بالبنوه لله .. فتتوب لان لك أب يحبك و يبغض الشر .. و تتوب لانك تحب هذا الاب ..

فلا تريد أن تُحزن قلبه 

موضوع جميل اخى الملك العقرب


----------



## الملك العقرب (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*انت الاجمل يا اخي Redemption*


----------



## عمود الدين (26 يناير 2007)

ربنا يبركك


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 يناير 2007)

وانت كمان


----------



## العجايبي (28 يناير 2007)

التوبة احلى شىْ لانها بتدى راحة عندما يعترف اى شخص عند اب كاهن


----------



## الملك العقرب (28 يناير 2007)

شكرا


----------



## monlove (3 فبراير 2007)

موضوع جميل ربنا يعوضك


----------



## شفاء المشاعر الجريحة (3 فبراير 2007)

الملك العقرب قال:


> *+++ سلام المسيح معاكم +++*
> *†*
> *التوبــــــــة*
> 
> *التوبة هى رجوع لله .ليس مجرد ندامة على الخطية أو توقف الإثم ,إنما إيجابيتها رجوع إلى الأحضان الإلهية ... القديس كبريانوس *


 

*" فتوبوا وارجعوا لتمحى خطاياكم لكي تأتي اوقات الفرج من وجه الرب " *​

*كلمات رائعة شكرا ليك *​ 
*ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك لمجد اسمه *​​


----------



## الملك العقرب (3 فبراير 2007)

1000 شكر يا مون و شفاء ربنا يباركم


----------



## Basilius (4 فبراير 2007)

*جميل 
ربنا يبارك تعبك *​


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 فبراير 2007)

1000 شكر


----------



## أبو عماد (4 فبراير 2007)

مأجمل ماتكتبه يداك أستاذي الملك العقرب

كلمات قليله لكنه معبره تجعل الانسان يبادر بتوبه جديده

تغسله من خطاياه بالماء والثلج والبرد

تجعله قريبا من الله 

أن الله يفرح بتوبة الأنسان 
أتعلم مدى فرح الله بتوبة الأنسان

فلتتخيل معي أنك في أرض صحراء شديدة الحر ليس في تللك الصحراء الإ أنت وراحلتك( دابتك)

فجلست تحت ظل شجرة لتقيك الحر فغفت عينك ونامت

أستيقضت من نومك 

نظرت يمين 
نظرت يسار عسى ان تجد دابتك

قمت لتبحث عنها
فطعامك عليها وشرابك عليها 

طال بحثك فلم تجدها 

قاربت الشمس على المغيب

وأنت وحيدا بعيدا لاطعام ولا شراب ولاسلاح 
تخيل حالك في هذا الموقف وقد ضاقت عليك السبل

وفجأه فإذا دابتك تخط طريقها قادمه إليك

ماذا سيكون شعورك في هذة الحال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أأأاي فرحه أنت فيها((((((((أحمدالله أنه لم يجعل لك جناحين حتى لاتطير من الفرحه لأني سأفتقدك بعدها)))

هذا التشبيه ليس مني

بل هو من رسولي محمد عليه افضل صلاة وسلام
فقد قال بعدها ان الله اشد فرحا من هذا الانسان عند توبة عبده 

فسبحان الله ماأرحمه

فهو يبدل جميع سيئات الانسان إلى حسنات بعد توبته

مأجمل أن تشعر أن هناك إله يغفر لك يعفو عنك قريب منك يستجيب لك

كل هذا لك بمجرد ان تتفوه بالتوبه

سبحان الإله ماأكرمه أنه يدعونا لكرمه فلنستجيب ونعلن توبتنا


مأجملك ياالملك العقرب جعلتني أشعر بقرب الله مني

لك مني أجمل تحيه


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 فبراير 2007)

_*شكرا يا صديقي ابو عماد علي رقة حديثك و حسن اختيار كلماتك التي يبدوا انها نابعة من القلب ليس من العقل و اهلا بيك و سط اخوتك نتمنا مذيد من معسول حديثك هذا شكرا يا صاحبي  *_


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (8 فبراير 2007)

سر التوبة .......
الأنبا رافائيل 
1- هو رجوع الخاطئ إلى الله ومصالحته معه باعترافه بخطاياه، أمام كاهن الله ليحصل على حل لمغفرة ذنوبه كما أمر المسيح معطياً السلطان للكهنة بذلك: "وأعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السموات. فكل ما تربطه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً فى السموات. وكل ما تحله على الأرض يكون محلولاً فى السموات" (مت 19:16)، "وإن لم يسمع منهم فقل للكنيسة، وإن لم يسمع من الكنيسة، فليكن عندك كالوثنى والعشار. الحق أقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً فى السماء، وكل ما تحلونه على الأرض يكون محلولاً فى السماء" (مت 17:18،18)، "من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له. ومن أمسكتم خطاياه أمسكت" (يو 23:20). 

2- كان يتم بالاعتراف بالإقرار بالخطايا "وكان كثيرون من الذين أمنوا يأتون مقرين ومخبرين بأفعالهم" (أع 18:19). 

شروط التوبة : 

1- انسحاق القلب والندامة على الخطية "ذبائح الله هى روح منكسرة، القلب المنكسر والمنسحق يا الله لا تحتقره" (مز 17:51)، "أقوم واذهب إلى أبى وأقول له يا أبى أخطأت إلى السماء وقدامك. ولست مستحقاً بعد أن أدعى لك إبناً. اجعلنى كأحد اجراك" (لو 18:15،19)، "وأما العشار فوقف من بعيد 
لا يشاء أن يرفع عينيه نحو السماء. بل قرع على صدره قائلاً اللهم ارحمنى أنا الخاطئ" (لو 13:18)، "لأن الحزن الذى بحسب مشيئة الله ينشئ توبة لخلاص بلا ندامة. وأما حزن العالم فينشئ موتاً" (2كو 10:7).  
2- العزم الثابت على إصلاح السيرة "فلما رأى كثيرين من الفريسيين والصدوقيين يأتون إلى معموديته قال لهم يا أولاد الأفاعى من أراكم أن تهربوا من الغضب الآتى، فاصنعوا أثماراً تليق بالتوبة" (مت 7:3،8)، "بعد ذلك وجده يسوع فى الهيكل وقال له: ها أنت قد برئت.. فلا تخطئ أيضاً، لئلا يكون لك أشر" (يو 14:5)، "فقالت لا أحد يا سيد. فقال لها يسوع ولا أنا أدينك، اذهبى ولا تخطئ أيضاً" (يو 11:8)، "فتوبوا وارجعوا لتمحى خطاياكم لكى تأتى أوقات الفرج من وجه الرب" (أع 19:3)، "فأذكر من أين سقطت وتب وأعمل الأعمال الأولى، وإلا فإنى أتيك عن قريب وأزحزح منارتك من مكانها إن لم تتب" (رؤ 5:2).  
3- الإيمان الثابت بالمسيح والرجاء الوطيد فى تحننه لأن "ليس بأحد غيره الخلاص، لأن ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء قد أعطى بين الناس به ينبغى أن نخلص" (أع 12:4)، "له يشهد جميع الأنبياء أن كل من يؤمن به ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا" (أع 43:10)، "فمن ثم يقدر أن يخلص أيضاً إلى التمام الذين يتقدمون به إلى الله، إذ هو حى فى كل حين ليشفع فيهم" (عب 25:7).  
4- الاعتراف الشفوى بالخطايا أمام الكاهن كوكيل الله. 
? "فإن كان يذنب فى شئ من هذه يقر بما قد أخطأ به. ويأتى إلى الرب بذبيحة لإثمه عن خطيته التى أخطأ بها.. فيكفر عنه الكاهن من خطيته" (لا 5:5-7). 

? "لكن إن أقروا بذنبوبهم.. التى خانونى بها وسلوكهم معى الذى سلكوا بالخلاف.. أذكر ميثاقى" (لا 40:26-42). 

? "إذا عمل رجل أو امرأة شيئاً من جميع خطايا الإنسان وخان خيانة بالرب. فقد أذنبت تلك النفس فلتقر بخطيتها التى عملت.." (عر 6:5،7). 

? "وتأتى إلى الكاهن الذى يكون فى تلك الأيام وتقول له: اعترف اليوم للرب إلهك إنى دخلت الأرض التى حلف الرب لآبائنا أن يعطينا إياها" (تث 3:26). 

? "إن كنت قد كتمت كالناس ذنبى لإخفاء إثمى فى حضنى.." (أى 33:31). 

? "فقال يشوع لعخان يا ابنى أعط الآن مجداً للرب إله إسرائيل، واعترف له وأخبرنى الآن ماذا عملت. لا تخف عنى" (يش 19:7). 

? "فقال داود لناثان قد أخطأت إلى الرب، فقال ناثان لداود الرب أيضاً قد نقل عنك خطيتك لا تموت" (2 صم 13:12). 

? "وأعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السموات. فكل ما تربطه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً فى السموات. وكل ما تحله على الأرض يكون محلولاً فى السموات" (مت 19:16).

? "وإن لم يسمع منهم فقل للكنيسة. وإن لم يسمع من الكنيسة فليكن عندك كالوثنى والعشار. الحق أقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً فى السماء. وكل ما تحلونه على الأرض يكون محلولاً فى السماء" (مت 17:18،18). 

? "ولما قال هذا نفخ وقال لهم اقبلوا الروح القدس. من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له. ومن أمسكتم خطاياه أمسكت" (يو 22:20،23). 

? "أمريض أحد بينكم فليدع قسوس الكنيسة فيصلوا عليه بزيت باسم الرب. وصلوة الإيمان تشفى المريض والرب يقيمه، وإن كان قد فعل خطية تغفر له" (يع 14:5-16). 

5- كان الرسل يوقعون التاديبات على الخطاة بدليل "ولكن إن كان أحد قد أحزن فإنه لم يحزنى بل أحزن جميعكم بعض الحزن لكى لا أثقل... مثل هذا يكفيه هذا القصاص الذى من الأكثر ين" (2كو 5:2،6). 

نتائج هذا السر :

1- مسامحة الخاطئ وغفران خطاياه "اعترف بخطيتى ولا أكتم إثمى. قلت أعترف للرب بذنبى وأنت رفعت آثام خطيتى" (مز 5:32). 

?"ليترك الشرير طريقه ورجل الإثم أفكاره، وليتب إلى الرب فيرحمه وإلى إلهنا لأنه يكثر الغفران" (أش 7:55). 

? "من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له. ومن أمسكتم خطاياه أمسكت" (يو 23:20). 

? "إن قلنا إنه ليس لنا خطية نضل أنفسنا وليس الحق فينا. إن اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل أثم" (1يو 9:1،10).

2- محو الخطية وعدم ذكر الله لها "قد محوت كغيمة ذنوبك وكسحابة خطاياك" (أش 22:44). 

? "فإذا رجع الشرير عن جميع خطاياه التى فعلها وحفظ كل فرائض وفعل حقاً وعدلاً فحياة يحيا لا يموت. كل معاصيه التى فعلها لا تذكر عليه، فى بره الذى عمل يحيا" (حز 21:18،22). 

3- التبرر من الخطية "اغسلنى كثيراً من إثمى ومن خطيتى طهرنى" (مز 2:51).

? "أقول لكم إن هذا نزل إلى بيته مبرراً دون ذاك" (لو 14:18). 

4- نيل الخلاص والحصول على رجاء الحياة الأبدية "فقال له يسوع اليوم حصل خلاص لهذا البيت إذ هو أيضاً إبن إبراهيم" (لو 9:19). 

? "أن يسلم مثل هذا للشيطان لهلاك الجسد لكى تخلص الروح فى يوم الرب يسوع" (1كو 5:5).

5- الانعتاق من عقاب الخطية "فلما رأى كثيرين من الفريسيين والصدوقيين يأتون إلى معموديته، قال لهم: يا أولاد الأفاعى من أراكم أن تهربوا من الغضب الآتى" (مت 7:3). 

? "والآن قد وضعت الفأس على أصل الشجرة فكل شجرة لا تصنع ثمراً جيداً تقطع وتلقى فى النار" (مت 10:3). 
? "كلا أقول لكم. بل إن لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون" (لو 3:13). 

6- المصالحة مع الله ونيل سلامه "فإذ قد تبررنا بالإيمان لنا سلام مع الله بربنا يسوع المسيح" (رو 1:5). 

? "لأنه هو سلامنا الذى جعل الإثنين واحداً، ونقض حائط السياج المتوسط" (أف 14:2). 

7- الحصول على رتبة البنوة التى فقدناها بالخطية "فرجع إلى نفسه وقال كم من أجير لأبى يفضل عنه الخبز وأنا أهلك جوعاً. أقوم وأذهب إلى أبى وأقول له يا أبى أخطأت إلى السماء وقدامك، ولست مستحقاً أن أدعى لك ابناً، اجعلنى كأحد أجراك. فقام وجاء إلى أبيه" (لو 17:15-24). 

صلوا من اجلى ..... والرب قريب لمن يدعوة


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (8 فبراير 2007)

التوبة حياة ... والحياة توبة.......... أنا أعرف أنكما سمعتما كثيراً عن التوبة، ولقد قال لكما أبنائى الخدام، أن التوبة هى طريق الحياة الأبدية... وهذا حق. لكننى ألاحظ أحياناً نوعاً من الخلط فى مفهوم التوبة: 

البعض يقول أنها كراهية الخطية... 

والبعض الآخر يرى أنها الاقلاع التام عن الخطية... 
والبعض الثالث ير فيها جهاداً مضنياً، وقيوداً صعبة، يكبل بها نفسه... 

لكن التوبة ببساطة هى الحديث معى فى حب... ليست سوى ذلك... الانتباه إلىَّّ... والحوار اليومى المتصل معى... 

ألا تتذكروا قصة المرأة الخاطئة (لو 7)، وكيف أنها ذرفت دموع الندم على بعدها، وكل ما فعلته أنها جاءت إلىّ... فى ثقة الحب اللانهائى الذى فى قلبى من نحوها... لم تتكلم كلمة واحدة... ولم تظهر بطولات جهادية ضد الخطايا التى كانت تشربها كالماء حتى أغفر لها... لقد غفرت لها "لأنها أحبت كثيراً"... لذلك فالتوبة هى الحب... الحب الذى فى قلبى من نحوكما... وانعكاسات ذلك الحب فى قلبيكما..

لذلك فأنا مستريح إلى مفهوم التوبة فى الكنيسة... فهى لا تلح عليكما من أجل توبة لحظة... ولكنها تطلب منكما حياة توبة كاملة... بها تدخلون أبواب الحياة الأبدية!! وها معقول طبعاً. 

فالتوبة كما أنها موقف عودة إلى بيت الآب "أقوم وأذهب إلى بيت أبى" (لو 24:5)، كذلك فهى حياة مستمرة داخل بيت الآب، من هنا تكون التوبة عملية حب متجدد طول الحياة، ويمتد إلى الأبدية السعيدة مع الله. 

إذن، فلا تكتئب يا ابنى حين يقول لك خدامى: تب... ولا تتصور أن التوبة مسئوليتك وحدك... ولاهى قيود حديدية أربطك بها... التوبة حب... والحب قيوده جبارة... إذ يشدك إلىّ... ويشدنى إليك... فنحيا معاً فى عشرة تدوم إلى الأبد!

صلوا من اجلى ............. اثناسيوس الرسول


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 فبراير 2007)

ايه الرد الجميل ده يا 
اثناسيوس الرسول vbmenu_register("postmenu_201811", true); انا مش ادك علي العموم 1000 شكرا


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (14 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يباركك واذكرنى فى صلاتك :yaka:


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 فبراير 2007)

انا غير مستحق يا صديقي


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يباركك وصلى لاجلى واردد قول قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث ما دامت موجود اذن التوبة موجودة امين ومليون شكر لك مع حبى وتقدير لك عزيزى :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 فبراير 2007)

انا غير مستحق يا صديقي صلي انت من اجلي


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 فبراير 2007)

صلوات العدراء والقديسين :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 فبراير 2007)

امين يا رب


----------

